# Blown Fuses



## ship (Feb 7, 2007)

On fuses:

Overloaded Fuses will have a ________ window as the wire has broken without much heat buildup.

Short Circuited Fuses will have a ________ window as the wire has vaporized in a short amount of time.

Is this dark / clean window concept the same on lamps? IF so describe.


----------



## sound_nerd (Feb 8, 2007)

Overloaded Fuses will have a CLEAR window as the wire has broken without much heat buildup.

Short Circuited Fuses will have a DARKENED window as the wire has vaporized in a short amount of time.

The same situation I believe happens to lamps, although I don't have anything sitting here to check against. If a lamp gets broken due to being moved around when it's cool (no heat build up), there is no clouding of the glass. 
When the lamp is broken while there's load on it, from a short circuit or whatever the case, it does cloud up the glass. I assume this is caused by the wire vaporizing quickly.


----------



## highschooltech (Feb 20, 2007)

overload= clear, the fuse worked like it was supposed to and broke
short circuit= black, the fuse didn't work properly or was completely overloaded with voltage


----------

